# New STOWA watch Preview



## Jörg Schauer

Hello everybody,

before I am out of town for weekend I just want to present a new watch we have developed, based on the Flieger TO 1 Testaf.

Size 43 mm.

Name: *Flieger TO 2*

More details and features after the weekend 

Just for your information: We are not in Basel this year, too much work and projects which do not allow to join the fair.

But we are still alive ;-)

Best regards

Jörg Schauer

Maybe the crown will be changed, this is just the first prototype.
All comments are welcome.

Edit 24.3.2014
Hello, i have added the white second version, of course this is also possible.

Edit 24.3.2014
Hello, i have added the TESTAF crown and i have decided to offer the watch as a official certified chronometer.
certified in Glashütte i/SA

Please see the attached words on the dial.


----------



## Fikk

Thank you for the share.

My first impressions:
-I like the hour and minute hand but would probably prefer also a white central second hand.
-the logo looks a bit lost in the dial. It could be in grey/black colour like on the TO1 TESTAF to be more subtle or on the contrary be bigger (why not on 2 lines, logo on the first and "STOWA" on the second like it was on some vintage dials).
-overall a nice watch even though 43mm is a bit too big for my 15,5cm wrist


----------



## sduford

Love it! Reminiscent of my favorite Damasko.


----------



## flyingpicasso

Jorg, it's interesting you mentioned the crown because my very first thought was that the crown didn't look right. I LOVE that onion crown, but it doesn't seem to fit the watch. The case maybe feels a bit dressy to me too for such a toolish watch. Otherwise looks nice, but will be difficult competing with the Damasko DA34 for this kind of watch.


----------



## CM HUNTER

sduford said:


> Love it! Reminiscent of my favorite Damasko.


Exactly.

The Stowa traditionalists (of which there seems to be a large amount) will absolutely not like this modern pilot just like the rest of the Testaf line. However, new models for a different generation of Stowa enthusiasts is a good thing for business overall. I like it and it's great modern size.


----------



## fuzzyb

I like the looks of it but I would definitely prefer a crown more similar to the original Testaf model. That has a great looking crown. 

A modern flieger should have a modern crown.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elbilo

fuzzyb said:


> I like the looks of it but I would definitely prefer a crown more similar to the original Testaf model. That has a great looking crown.
> 
> A modern flieger should have a modern crown.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree with the comments about the crown. I know the dimensions haven't been revealed yet, but I'd hope the case is a bit thicker than the traditional fliegers, and drilled lugs would be a nice touch. Also hoping it'll have 200m WR like the T01.


----------



## valmak

I like it alot. I also would prefer a white second hand and a different crown. Maybe some numerals on it would make it easier to quickly tell the time.


----------



## valmak

also, is it brushed stainless steel? the finish of the case looks similar to the Sinn 556, which is a magnet for scratches.


----------



## hidden830726

hmm, i find it something missing at 6 o clock, a date maybe?

Find it too empty... 

Yup different crown.


----------



## elbilo

hidden830726 said:


> Find it too empty...


i'm mixed on the dial. i like the sterile look, and find the colored second-hand draws my eye away from the emptiness. however, i'd also like if it had a cross on the dial like damasko, but i'm sure they don't want to mimic damasko models. i'd consider getting one either way!


----------



## dazwah

Love the colored second hand. 

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

Date is a deal breaker for many. XOXO


----------



## Altezahen

Hi,

I just love the way T01 looks. Is there a chance this watch will be produced in a smaller diameter (say 41-42)?


----------



## hidden830726

Yup. same, Love how T01 looks, make it smaller, then coin it as T02. voila. Maybe different second hands as you wish.


----------



## nervosa1901

This watch is perfect as is, in my opinion. Love the orange second hand. Would love to add this to my collection...


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Wish it had the countdown bezel. Seems like a lot of what I'm seeing (myself included) is that everyone just wants a more reasonably sized TESTOF.


----------



## mpalmer

I think it's a good looking watch. 

I would like it better with a white central seconds hand and a more masculine looking crown though.


----------



## hidden830726

I keep looking at it and agreed its good looking... but still lack of something... x factor.....

Date at 6 o clock........ anyone good at photoshop? am i the only one thinking that its too empty? or wanted a date?


----------



## DanielW

Like it Jörg, just do something about the crown, same crown as the TO1 is fine. What I really like is the miror polished ring inside the case which reflects the hour and minute markers (could be this is a reflection of the glass?). I do not agree with the ppl saying white seconds hand will be ok, without the color there isnt going on anything on the dial, like the chosen colors.

I unfortunally won't buy it, it has no date.


----------



## Andrzej

I like it, and will prob get one if (as mentioned above) the crown matches the existing Testaf one. The date window does not bother me, as I like the sterile look.


----------



## Apollo83

Thanks for sharing Joerg.
Tough competition here...

Sinn 556i 38.5mm 2824-2 Date €720
Damasko DA34 40mm 2836-2 Day/Date Hardened Steel €1039

The 43mm size seems to be a differentiator for your proposed watch.
Anything else to differentiate it?
What movement are you thinking? 2824-2 Top like the T01?

I echo other's comments that 43mm might be a little large for a pretty sterile index only watch - although undoubtedly there are people who will buy that size.

Now if you brought out an Index only version of the Antea KS at 38mm with dials in silver, sunburst deep blue, sunburst dark brown - those I would buy (maybe all of them!)

Good luck with finishing the watch.


----------



## Ita

We are a finiky bunch aren't we....

I'm so close to liking this watch, but I don't... Not sure why.

I love the look of the Testaf so maybe it's the crown, or the fact the Testaf has the acreditation symbol below the hands and that balances the face. :think: Maybe I need a date window!

I think I like coloured sweep seconds... Maybe a Bezel or GMT hand... 

Just not sure. :-s 

Ita


----------



## dazwah

I agree with the size comments, make it < 42mm


----------



## d88

I like the premise of this, my only concern is the size. At 43mm there's alot of dial with not alot going on inside to the point at that size it may look empty. For me the sweet spot for this would be 39/40mm. I agree with the comments that the second hand would look better in white but we know how Jorg loves his limette so I wouldn't be surprised if the final design came out with that.

Overall though a good basic pilot's watch. If it was slightly smaller, a white second hand and with a top grade ETA inside, I'd buy it.


----------



## Wahlaoeh

How about a white lumed dial? 

Sinn has one but it's limited edition and very hard to find


----------



## StufflerMike

Wahlaoeh said:


> How about a white lumed dial?
> 
> Sinn has one but it's limited edition and very hard to find


A Flieger with a white dial is a no go. Lumed dials are a feature of Marine watches, no ?


----------



## Fortuna

i like the 43mm larger watch case... Stowa has enough other smaller watches, so why another 41mm watch? Many people asked for larger watches from Stowa and here it is....


----------



## Wahlaoeh

stuffler said:


> A Flieger with a white dial is a no go. Lumed dials are a feature of Marine watches, no ?


Hmm no idea boy. Not too well versed with horological history

Just thought it'll give stowa a niche, although the 43mm size itself is gonna win over lots of fans.


----------



## hidden830726

Fortuna said:


> i like the 43mm larger watch case... Stowa has enough other smaller watches, so why another 41mm watch? Many people asked for larger watches from Stowa and here it is....


ok, u got point.


----------



## evanr

If I were able to sport such a large watch, I'd probably opt for the current Testaf--both for the bezel and the crown. I do like the idea of an accent second hand though.

More importantly, I think it's great that Jorg gives us pre-release info on the forum. Very cool!


----------



## Ita

Yup..... Very cool indeed!

Ita


----------



## bjjkk

Love it! The size and no date a plus for me, rather see a 42mm but 43mm is still ok for me. 44mm is the largest I am comfortable with.


----------



## Riese Mils

If it is going to be a handwinder I may cancel my order for the Flieger 6498 :-s


----------



## Quartersawn

My guess is this will be using the Soprod movement and a date function will be optional. As much as I love the onion crown it really doesn't seem to fit this watch, I think a screw down crown would be better received. It is too big for my tastes but I can see this being a hit with those who like larger watches. A bracelet would probably be popular.


----------



## flame2000

I like the first pic with the orange second hand but the 43mm size is a no go for me.


----------



## hidden830726

will this be TESTAF?

Ya, missing the ball logo on top of 6 o clock for TO1....


----------



## Fikk

hidden830726 said:


> will this be TESTAF?
> 
> Ya, missing the ball logo on top of 6 o clock for TO1....


"TO" stands for "technically optimized". Jörg didn't write anything about the TESTAF certification and as you said the prototype doesn't have the TESTAF logo.


----------



## Shieze

I like the crown and the overall style but I won't be buying any more watches for a bit. 43mm might also be on the larger side for me.


----------



## brainless

elbilo said:


> i'm mixed on the dial._ i like the sterile look, and find the colored second-hand draws my eye away from the emptiness_. however, i'd also like if it had a cross on the dial like damasko, but i'm sure they don't want to mimic damasko models. i'd consider getting one either way!


I like that look too.
You mention _emptiness_ - I would rather call it _clarity_ of style.
Holes in a dial, whether they are date windows or showing a balance, are as useful as a hole in the head, IMHO.

But there is one item I'm missing: The Stowa logo in a separate line above the lettering,

Volker ;-)


----------



## Bhanu Chopra

It seems to be missing Stowa DNA or maybe this is the new Stowa DNA. I am looking forward to seeing Stowa developing current lineup with Durowe and build upon the original Fleiger watch. I will wait patiently..........


----------



## Schmiedel

I'm guessing this will be ti? I hope there is a GMT version like what Stowa did with the Testaf. An orange second hand and GMT hand with Testaf like specs and I'm in asap. 

If the ti was hardened it would be even sweeter.


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Hello everybody,

i have added the words : AUTOMATIC, CERTIFIED CHRONOMETER to the dial.

The watch will be *chronometer certified in Glashütte i/SA*, something i am planing since a few years.

I think this watch should be tested there 

Best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## Riese Mils

Jörg Schauer said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> i have added the words : AUTOMATIC, CERTIFIED CHRONOMETER to the dial.
> 
> The watch will be *chronometer certified in Glashütte i/SA*, something i am planing since a few years.
> 
> I think this watch should be tested there
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Jörg Schauer


"AUTOMATIC, CERTIFIED CHRONOMETER" is something that I would dislike on a german flieger watch, made by a german company with a long tradition in german history. 
Just my 2 Cents.


----------



## StufflerMike

Make it 

..Automatik
Chronometer


----------



## jlindman

stuffler said:


> Make it
> 
> ..Automatik
> Chronometer


I second that!


----------



## ZORD

jlindman said:


> I second that!


I third that


----------



## Steppy

Yes Mike, that works better. More understated


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Hello everybody,

i have changed the printing on the dial, just that you see whats happen 

Best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## elbilo

hi jorg,

will the words be more greyed out like on the TO1? also, will it have drilled lugs like the TO1?

eric


----------



## hidden830726

hahahahahaha its no more weird looking after adding the "Automatik Chronometer" Nice nice. The crown also changed. 

Hmm, one more question, so this is with matt case right? look like matt to me... Sorry if i use the wrong term.


----------



## StufflerMike

Hi Jörg

Sometimes less is more. Proved.

Is it just me or is the crown a tad (just a tad) out of proportion ?


----------



## Schmiedel

hidden830726 said:


> Hmm, one more question, so this is with matt case right? look like matt to me... Sorry if i use the wrong term.


My guess is that it is not matt steel but titanium. Like the TESTAF.


----------



## Schmiedel

Jorg,

Does the new picture mean that the white second hand is a fourth option or the only option? I like the orange second hand.

Do you think you'll be coming out with a GMT mode like you did with the TO1?

Jack


----------



## fuzzyb

That second revised version is very sharp looking and the new crown is a nice match for the dial. 

The Glashütte certification is a great addition to this watch. The certification standards at the observatory in Glashütte make more sense from both a technical and regional standpoint. My Wempe is certified there and it would seem out of place if it had been COSC certified. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flappylove

Fortuna said:


> i like the 43mm larger watch case... Stowa has enough other smaller watches, so why another 41mm watch? Many people asked for larger watches from Stowa and here it is....


 I wasn't going to comment on this thread as I'm just not interested in these massive watches like the testaf etc, much preferring the Stowa models that draw on classic influences. But I have to comment on this one. Stowa have a lot of over-sized watches, and to me an over-sized watch is anything over 39mm. 43mm is a clock.


----------



## anachy

Like to see a bezel and date


----------



## DanielW

Jörg, awesome design changes, I like it a lot more now!


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## obsidian

Jörg Schauer said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> i have changed the printing on the dial, just that you see whats happen
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Jörg Schauer


I think Mike's idea of having the text in German rather than English really works: 
Automatik
Chronometer

That one letter difference instantly makes the dial 20% cooler! ;-)
It's a German watch, why have English on the dial-- just because the Swiss and Japanese do it?
Honestly, how brain-dead would an English speaker/reader have to be to not understand the German wording? :-s


----------



## Altezahen

Hi Jörg,

I like this version much more than the original one you posted  . Another thing - Part of what I liked so much in the TO1 model is the balance between the bezel and the crown. It repeated some of each other's contours and made it look more "whole" in a way. Maybe you can add some of those features here (and again- make it somewhat smaller?).


----------



## Riese Mils

obsidian said:


> I think Mike's idea of having the text in German rather than English really works:
> Automatik
> Chronometer
> 
> That one letter difference instantly makes the dial 20% cooler! ;-)
> It's a German watch, why have English on the dial-- just because the Swiss and Japanese do it?
> Honestly, how brain-dead would an English speaker/reader have to be to not understand the German wording? :-s


Automati*k *<<<<<< not with a "c", please !
Chronometer


----------



## valmak

the last one looks so cool.


----------



## Khadgar

obsidian said:


> I think Mike's idea of having the text in German rather than English really works:
> Automatik
> Chronometer
> 
> That one letter difference instantly makes the dial 20% cooler! ;-)
> It's a German watch, why have English on the dial-- just because the Swiss and Japanese do it?
> Honestly, how brain-dead would an English speaker/reader have to be to not understand the German wording? :-s


Totally agree!


----------



## flyingpicasso

Jörg Schauer said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> i have changed the printing on the dial, just that you see whats happen
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Jörg Schauer


Better! (Better still with "Automatik".) The crown is splendid--makes all the difference.


----------



## evanr

It's great to see the forum's feedback incorporated into the updated proto. The change in text and crown are both significant improvements! I hope the accent second hand makes a reappearance. It's still too large for me to wear though, but I'm looking forward to seeing how the final version ends up.


----------



## Tha Baron

I really like it overall... And I would prefer 42-43mm size. The lack of a bezel will make it look smaller for a 43 and should be appealing to many.

I'd love it to be Ti and the testaf crown is perfect.

+1 for a date window for sure and I really like the color accent option for the seconds hand. A GMT option would be a bonus.

I vote for Automatic with a C!


----------



## cche0691

It would be nice if there's a matching TI band for heavy sweater like me, and hell yes date window/GMT please


----------



## CM HUNTER

Love everything about this edition of this model. I would never consider owning the old Stowa flieger as it's way too small for my liking. But, I'd own this one.


----------



## zephyrnoid

Looks like a Fossil watch to my untrained eye.....


----------



## CGSshorty

I'd like to see the Stowa printed one font size larger.


----------



## freight dog

I like the way this is headed. A chronometer certificate is a very cool. It definitely needs a date window at 6 o'clock. I would also second the need for a version with a bezel. I would have previously agreed with Mike that a white dial is a no-go in a pilots watch, until I got my DA37 and then DA47. The legibility of the fully lumed dial is superior in any light condition in my experience and especially at night, where I do an awful lot of work. My DA47 is absolutely my go-to watch for night operations. Not that I don’t like the black dial, I just see a use for both. I also would appreciate anti-magnetic capability. 

As for the size, I have said before, IMO the 40 mm fliegers are just fine for a pilots watch, and you have the TO1 for the big boys. That being said, I am OK with this size depending on how it wears (lug to lug, etc). This is a very good size if Stowa were to make a version with a central UTC dial. Especially if the TO3 has a 40mm case. ;-)


----------



## usc1

I think the very last one looked the most balanced dial and the appropriate crown for the design.

Looks great Jorg! 

:-!


----------



## valmak

2 things i'd change to it to make it perfect

1. add a date
2. crown should be round. the contour shape is too big for the watch.


----------



## Steppy

Personally I think it looks great as it is. I really like the crown, its unique. I don't think a watch like this needs a date at all, thats the point of a sterile dial and why would a TESTAF watch need a date?

I like it, shame its too big for me at 43mm


----------



## yhng

I think the larger size is good as it gives some variety among the existing Stowa pilot watches, though I personally can't fit anything larger than 42mm. 

Somehow the watch does remind me of an old Swatch I have albeit in baby blue dial/strap :-d. How about some funky dial colour variety like the Prodivers? That'll differentiate it from the classic Fliegers and gives more options to some that's not into diver watches ;-)


----------



## freight dog

Steppy said:


> why would a TESTAF watch need a date?


Because these days, properly dated paperwork is more important than lift in getting an airplane in the air, and any hard working pilot could tell you that all the days of the week are the same to us until we look at the day window on our watches.;-)


----------



## sduford

I think it's just perfect. Please don't add a date window! Or make it optional.


----------



## PJ S

obsidian said:


> I think Mike's idea of having the text in German rather than English really works:
> Automatik
> Chronometer
> 
> That one letter difference instantly makes the dial 20% cooler! ;-)
> It's a German watch, why have English on the dial-- just because the Swiss and Japanese do it?
> Honestly, how brain-dead would an English speaker/reader have to be to not understand the German wording? :-s


And what about non-English speakers?
If you're going to go all German on "Automatic", you may as well be all in and use Zeitmesser or (my preference) Zeitnehmer.

Whilst Google Translate gives the former as an alternative to Chronometer, Timekeeper offered as the latter is just as appropriate - especially given that the watch will likely be accompanied with certification.

So that would lend the design to have:

Automatik
Zeitnehmer


----------



## PJ S

Bit of an idea on how it might be improved, without the usage of a pair of Bugs Bunny's buck teeth at 12 o'clock!


----------



## flame2000

I prefer this. Having the logo on top of STOWA makes it looks more balance. ;-)


----------



## StufflerMike

Sorry, but Zeitnehmer and Zeitmesser do not match, both should be used for a Chronograph, χρόνος chrónos "time" and γράφειν gráphein for "writing". The german equivalent for chronometer, sorry to say, is just Chronometer, χρόνος chrónos " time"and μέτρον métron "measurement". That's why we have a Chronometer- Prüfstelle at Glashütte which will certify the Stowa TO 2.


----------



## PJ S

I'll let you reprimand Google then, for giving false impressions.
Pity though, I'm fond of Zeitnehmer now……..ah well!


----------



## Luminated

PJ S said:


> Bit of an idea on how it might be improved, without the usage of a pair of Bugs Bunny's buck teeth at 12 o'clock!
> 
> View attachment 1432221


Like this a lot though I'd personally add a bit of colour as a possible option for those who are into that.


----------



## PJ S

And a slight variation on my previous theme.

Missing minute markers inserted around the 12 o'clock position, with the logo enlarged and dropped down a bit.
Maybe the addition of colour will distract the eye from the otherwise emptiness and almost blandness of white on black.


----------



## elbilo

i think it looks awkward with the symbol at 12. besides, there is heritage behind the double-marker (or whatever it's properly called) at 12.


----------



## sduford

Wow, we have a lot of would-be designer trying to show Jörg how to do his job! Personally I think I'll stick with him...


----------



## StufflerMike

sduford said:


> Wow, we have a lot off would be designer trying to show Jörg how Rio do his job! Personally I think I'll stick with him...


Well, Jörg is always open to suggestions, the Prodiver came into existence that way -listening and adapting.


----------



## Luminated

elbilo said:


> i think it looks awkward with the symbol at 12. besides, there is heritage behind the double-marker (or whatever it's properly called) at 12.


Of course its up to him what he chooses but I don't agree with your thinking here after all it's meant to be a modern take on a navigator.


----------



## Tha Baron

Ah the wisdom of crowds is a powerful voice!


----------



## GGG

Jörg Schauer said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> before I am out of town for weekend I just want to present a new watch we have developed, based on the Flieger TO 1 Testaf.
> 
> Size 43 mm.
> 
> Name: *Flieger TO 2*
> 
> More details and features after the weekend
> 
> Just for your information: We are not in Basel this year, too much work and projects which do not allow to join the fair.
> 
> But we are still alive ;-)
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Jörg Schauer
> 
> Maybe the crown will be changed, this is just the first prototype.
> All comments are welcome.
> 
> Edit 24.3.2014
> Hello, i have added the white second version, of course this is also possible.
> 
> Edit 24.3.2014
> Hello, i have added the TESTAF crown and i have decided to offer the watch as a official certified chronometer.
> certified in Glashütte i/SA
> 
> Please see the attached words on the dial.


Powered by Soprod A10 will be perfect.


----------



## Luminated

GGG said:


> Powered by Soprod A10 will be perfect.


I got that movement in my Steinhart Nav-B and it's a gem, keeps great time and looks stunning too.


----------



## PJ S

Also used in Perrelet watches (same group of companies) with some lovely decoration – as good as an ETA or Sellita.


----------



## ZAQ

fuzzyb said:


> I like the looks of it but I would definitely prefer a crown more similar to the original Testaf model. That has a great looking crown.
> 
> A modern flieger should have a modern crown.


Same feeling about the crown. It should be modern with little roughness on it just to give little contrast and details for clean and simplistic overall feeling. 43mm is something that Stowa is missing from the current line. I would like to see traditional flieger also as 43mm size.


----------



## ZAQ

Jörg Schauer said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> i have added the words : AUTOMATIC, CERTIFIED CHRONOMETER to the dial.
> 
> The watch will be *chronometer certified in Glashütte i/SA*, something i am planing since a few years.
> 
> I think this watch should be tested there
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Jörg Schauer


This one I would buy for sure! Can I place the order?


----------



## CubicMan

I like the crown. 
The dial is a bit empty to me.
Have a feeling that something is missing but I am not sure what is that.

I do NOT think a date windows is good for this simple design. Yet, agreed to add lime color to the point if the second hand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

Soprod A10 will be great. Agreed with the 2 liner added, a date window will seems too crowded.


----------



## omeglycine

I really like the idea of the logo at 12. Something unique. Also like the splash of lime or olive.


----------



## Peter Atwood

Love the direction this one is going in...the crown is great. I prefer Automatik with a K...the colored second hands were fantastic in the first mockups. I would buy this with or without date and absolutely with a green or yellow sweep!


----------



## Peter Atwood

Couple more questions...will this have a double domed crystal? What is the approximate height?


----------



## evanr

Also have to chime in on the date window as well--no date windows for me, please! In fact, let's removed date windows from the entire line-up (along with the hidden and therefore useless date complication)! 

And if not the entire line-up (I know some folks can't live without it), at least having it as an option is terrific, for example on the MA/Fleiger. Though, knowing the date complication is there working behind the dial still seems a bit funny to me...


----------



## hidden830726

Agreed tho, with the wording, no need date window already, the latest render seems good to go


----------



## Ita

Date for me.

Makes sense to have the with or without option!

Ita


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

42mm, 6 o'clock date option, and not too thick and I would be all over that.

I would really recommend 42 over 43. It just seems to be a threshold that many (myself included) don't like to cross. Should be a fantastic watch regardless.


----------



## frogger17

The new crown is a huge improvement over the onion crown. With the limette second hand and a day/date, it would almost be there.

For me, though, for this to be a truly different line from the classic fliegers, I would prefer it to be in a distinctly different case design. I realize that is no small feat and represents a large capital investment, but while the size is larger, the case is not different enough that I don't think of the classic line.


----------



## alfred.newman

I do prefer a 42 mm case as well.


----------



## Mr_N

Iowa_Watchman said:


> 42mm, 6 o'clock date option, and not too thick and I would be all over that.
> 
> I would really recommend 42 over 43. It just seems to be a threshold that many (myself included) don't like to cross. Should be a fantastic watch regardless.


I'd go for one of these too


----------



## Quartersawn

Iowa_Watchman said:


> I would really recommend 42 over 43. It just seems to be a threshold that many (myself included) don't like to cross. Should be a fantastic watch regardless.


Agreed, I will never buy a watch over 42mm.

The option for a date would be okay as long as you could get it without a date as well.

A screw down crown and caseback to provide some water resistance would be nice on this watch.


----------



## myehiel

Jörg Schauer said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> i have added the words : AUTOMATIC, CERTIFIED CHRONOMETER to the dial.
> 
> The watch will be *chronometer certified in Glashütte i/SA*, something i am planing since a few years.
> 
> I think this watch should be tested there
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Jörg Schauer


This I would order.
Stylistically, I'd prefer it without the Stowa logo, but keeping the two lines with Automatic and Certified Chronometer. I appreciate the sterile dial on my Flieger from an aesthetic point of view and because people ask me, "So, who makes that watch?"


----------



## myehiel

I agree - no date window.
However... would love to see a small seconds dial at six o'clock with the Automatic and Certified Chronometer right above.
Hand wind model?


----------



## Ita

myehiel said:


> I agree - no date window.
> However... would love to see a small seconds dial at six o'clock with the Automatic and Certified Chronometer right above.
> Hand wind model?


We are a weird mob aren't we... I love sweep seconds + date + logo!

2892-A2 would make it perfect!! But that is just me... ;-)

The world is a beautiful place!

Ita


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Ita said:


> We are a weird mob aren't we... I love sweep seconds + date + logo!
> 
> 2892-A2 would make it perfect!! But that is just me... ;-)
> 
> The world is a beautiful place!
> 
> Ita


A chronometer grade Soprod A10 should be much more desirable than a 2892.


----------



## Ita

Iowa_Watchman said:


> A chronometer grade Soprod A10 should be much more desirable than a 2892.


Not to me...

That is what I say. Beauty (function/userbility) is in the eye of the beholder! ;-)

Ita


----------



## milanovic

Flieger is my top model od Stowa brend, like it, nice price, nice movent, piece of history...Stowa rules


----------



## ev13wt

I don't like it at all. Looks just like a flieger or marine with a black dial. Why not make it like the big to2 just smaller? No Bezel, no typical to crown. The to crown looks strange on that case. Nothing matches, the case is way to gentleman for the dial and to1 crown. That crown needs the to1 bezel.

Design wise it falls totally out of concept. 

Don't get me wrong, get the case with more aggressive angles to it and dlc coated black, a bezel and to1 crown and you might have a winner.

Or in other words, a smaller to1. With black DLC as an option. Or damaskus steel from Markus Balbach. Ohhh I'm dreaming again...


----------



## Psi

I am no designer but think maybe something extra is needed to tie the whole design together as being something a little different.

I am a fan of the colour accent, and maybe this could be extended in the design similar to the below?

BTW I think as the watch is quite large, that maybe the lugs could be shortened somewhat, which would possibly make the design available to a larger audience. I think in the current mock-up it will wear pretty large, and bringing the edge of the strap in to meet the case could make it wear a lot smaller.

n.b. Definitely should say Automatik too!!


----------



## Bozz_Keren

how about applied indexes or maybe sandwich dial
keep the clean flieger look, no multi colour hand, 42-43mm
maybe it will turn out something like pelagos? 

maybe it's just me but i think stowa logo should be made bigger on the dial


----------



## StufflerMike

Bozz_Keren said:


> maybe it will turn out something like pelagos?


If a Stowa would turn out like a Pelagos it isn't a Stowa anymore. Don't see a sandwich dial coming.


----------



## ev13wt

Well if we are going to photochop, here is my idea:









Regards,

Ben


----------



## ev13wt

And while where are at it, my "dream" Stowa would look like this: (When I win the lottery I will call them ) For now I must be happy with my TO1 standard watch that I have incoming.









Regards,

Ben


----------



## hidden830726

ev13wt said:


> Well if we are going to photochop, here is my idea:
> 
> View attachment 1556194
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ben


Good one.

Well, better dont let @Luminated find out this thread.


----------



## StufflerMike

Hmmm, a bit to close to a Damasko 343 or 44 for my liking.


----------



## sduford

I was gonna say, I think what you really want is a Damasko.


----------



## ev13wt

I didn't even know the brand but I just checked them out. I agree my photochop does look too similar.


----------



## cozmin

Would be the best Stowa, so far


----------



## Surfrider

How 'bout this photo of a no-date or date, logo under "Stowa", and "Automatik" with a "k"? Just having fun with it to see how it would look.


----------



## ev13wt

Annnd here would be my suggestion 

Aren't we a bunch of Internetz wannabe designers?  It sure is fun! (lol at pic upload captcha: "Cuckoo Clock")


----------



## StufflerMike

Bronze looks good ! You got my vote on that one.


----------



## Henryge

Been searching for a legible watch. Came across t01 and like the testaf standards lots. 

Is the t02 Testaf or just COSC?

43mm is perfect! Like the one with white second hand and t01 crown! 

would be good to have Grey logo version since it would make it more legible. A continuation to Testaf line. 

open case back and the t01 rubber straps will be cool. 

Gonna wait for the t02 to come out and decide which one to buy.


----------



## breigue

Henryge said:


> Been searching for a legible watch. Came across t01 and like the testaf standards lots.
> 
> Is the t02 Testaf or just COSC?
> 
> 43mm is perfect! Like the one with white second hand and t01 crown!
> 
> would be good to have Grey logo version since it would make it more legible. A continuation to Testaf line.
> 
> open case back and the t01 rubber straps will be cool.
> 
> Gonna wait for the t02 to come out and decide which one to buy.


Agreed. Finally, the perfect size. Is there a possibility to have a steel bracelet option?


----------



## StufflerMike

breigue said:


> Agreed. Finally, the perfect size. Is there a possibility to have a steel bracelet option?


No, not yet. Not in the pipeline. Btw: case of the T01 is ti.


----------



## adamtea

Wow this is the size that my big wrist needs. I love the TO1 and this is awesome. Hope Jorg goes with the stowa logo in grey as per the TO1.


----------



## breigue

TI bracelet will be even better. I hope this will be in the pipeline soon. It will be a nice complement to the T01 and the Testaf line. And like adamtea said it the perfect size for the big wrists. I don't think I ever see anything above 40mm on this style.


----------



## Henryge

Bracelet would be perfect. 
I wonder if there are other ti or steel bracelets that fits the current t01


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

Bumping this thread


----------



## hidden830726

Henryge said:


> Bracelet would be perfect.
> I wonder if there are other ti or steel bracelets that fits the current t01
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are some 24mm bracelet by strapcode, but not sure which one suitable.


----------



## Tha Baron

Really interested in the TO2... Any ideas on release date? Perhaps after Basel?


----------



## StufflerMike

Well, after Basel is before Basel in the watch world. You are right though.


----------

